

Justin.tv breaks live flash video streaming record - drusenko
http://blog.justin.tv/2007/09/new-record-for-justintv-set-with-jonas.html

======
staunch
This is typical press release-type posturing. It's not like there's a
published record of concurrent Flash streams somewhere to measure against.
They hit a very high number for their site and then arbitrarily declared it
record. A bit delusional or naive I think.

Regardless, 14,000 is an impressively high number. All the more if they're
doing it with a custom Python RTMP server implementation for $100. Totally
worthy of the Amazon prize.

~~~
emmett
While it's true there is no independent body that records the record number of
flash streams, we checked with everyone else we know that runs large streaming
flash video and it's the highest by a wide margin.

~~~
DougBTX
How do they compare with YouTube's?

~~~
wmf
YouTube doesn't do any _live_ streaming AFAIK.

------
chmike
This is the right rack. I sent them a mail a few months ago to do so but
didn't got any answer though.

I would now suggest to do the same for young people who had success in making
their dream come true: startup, band, art, business, job, invention, science,
etc.

The message should be: we are normal people, like you, we had a dream, tried
it and it came true. They'll hit another gold vein because the emulation it
provides is addicting.

Continue the good job.

------
arashf
kyle is the man.

how about those MIT dropouts? =D

